# marker on the leader



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

i see some guys with like a colored ball or something on their leader to see it when the fly is hit i guess what is this item?


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

its called a strike indicator and yes, it is used much like a bobber to tell when you have a hit. Theres a bunch of different kinds such as foam, stirofoam, and you can actually use a dry fly further up your leader as an indicator. Theyre typically used for nymph fishing, but ive heard some people use them with streamers???....you can buy them at any place that has fly fishing supplies like gander mountian or TMF. They're definetly something you want to have in your vest.good luck!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya its a bobber basically but us fly guys call it a strike indicator., you do not have to use one all the time tho. can use them while dead drifting nymphs and eggs and such but if u are swinging or stripping in streamer patterns just watch the tip of your fly line where the fly line and leader meet. I just use the fly line tip as my strike indicator. also once u get that down u can then highstick nymph it with your eggs and nymphs without a indicator. I just watch the tip once again. I think this method works better when fishing eggs/nymphs in shallower waters where the indicator can spook the fish.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I make my own strike indicators out of yarn, small rubber o-rings and watershed. I use them mainly for floating 1/100oz and unweighted jigs.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

My primary use for them is depth control when I am nymphing...I set my rig so the flies are right at eye level when I'm fishing a particular spot.

Dan


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

thingamabobber..... good for right angle indicator nymphing in slow flow water. However i prefer the little corkie it allows the fisherman to know the fly is right beneath the indicator. if you are using an indicator in faster water you are subjecting your fly to drag as the top of the water column moves faster than the bottom.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Huron River Dan said:


> My primary use for them is depth control when I am nymphing...I set my rig so the flies are right at eye level when I'm fishing a particular spot.
> 
> Dan


Dan, you can go North, or East and be on fish (from Monroe). Nice Location. Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've used some brand of twist-on indicators, Fish Pimp indicators, Orvis Strike Putty, and the dry/dropper technique where the dry fly acts as an indicator. I love the dry/dropper, I use it in Ohio for panfish and WV on wild stream trout. The twist-on indicators were OK, but a little on the pricey side. The Fish Pimp indicators float great but seem to have a tendency to slide on my leader. For a standard indicator, I actually prefer the Strike Putty. I can make it as large or small as I want, it never comes off or moves while casting, and is easily re-usable. I don't use true indicators a ton, but the dry/dropper method is deadly and effective. Two big slab bluegills on at the same time on a 3wt is a blast, too! 

Plus in shallow water the dry/dropper helps to control the depth of the weighted or subsurface fly. I fish some weedy lakes for panfish and sometimes I don't want the subsurface fly going more than 15-18" under. And if I am going to have something to accomplish that ahead of the subsurface fly, it might as well have a hook in it in case a slab gets aggresive!


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

haha never had 2 at one time but i need to obtain a 3wt so if you know or anyone knows anyone that is getting rid of one ill take it


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bephotographs said:


> haha never had 2 at one time but i need to obtain a 3wt so if you know or anyone knows anyone that is getting rid of one ill take it


I came really close to having a trout double on a dry/dropper in WV this summer. I was using a small parachute hopper as the dry fly with a #18 black ant as the dropper...saw the dry twitch meaning the ant was taken, as I set the hook the hopper got pulled across the top of the water and another rainbow slashed at it, but missed.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

mhcarl1965 said:


> Dan, you can go North, or East and be on fish (from Monroe). Nice Location. Mike


I find myself traveling East more then North anymore...

Dan


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> I came really close to having a trout double on a dry/dropper in WV this summer. I was using a small parachute hopper as the dry fly with a #18 black ant as the dropper...saw the dry twitch meaning the ant was taken, as I set the hook the hopper got pulled across the top of the water and another rainbow slashed at it, but missed.


doubles? done that quite a bit! My most rememberable one was a 16" smallie(EP Minnow) and a 20" inch bow(Helgramite) fishing Dry Fork river. Was using a 6wt. Wont do that anymore on tandem rigs.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> doubles? done that quite a bit! My most rememberable one was a 16" smallie(EP Minnow) and a 20" inch bow(Helgramite) fishing Dry Fork river. Was using a 6wt. Wont do that anymore on tandem rigs.


So that zinging I heard a while back all the way into Ohio was your fly reel that day?


----------

